# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Viagem à Fish Street - Hong-Kong

## Ricardo Pinto

Olá,


O amigo Carlos Basaloco esteve na China recentemente, mais propriamente em Hong-Kong e Macau, e visitou a famosa Fish Street - uma rua inteira de lojas de aquariofilia.

A reportagem completa:

H2O+Something Visits China



Um abraço,

----------


## Ricardo Pinto



----------


## Bruno JR Silva

Acanthurus Leucosternon  6
Acropora sp. - from 20
Pigloplitus  6
Euphyllias  2 to 10
Imperator  16
Trachyphyllia  6
Anthias sp. - 3
Scolymias  50 to 180
Naso Lituratus  4
Sun coral  2
Ocellaris  1
Catalaphyllia  6

 :yb665:

----------


## João Soares

Simplesmente fantastico. Boa entrevista Carlos. Muito bom. 
O pormenor dos peixes nos saquinhos pendurados para pegar e andar está muito bom. 
Muita qualidade, muita variedade. 
Já viste se 5% da população chinesa tivesse aquários realmente era o fim do mundo. Acabava os vivos para o resto da Europa. 
Excelente reportagem, parabens.

----------


## António Vitor

> Simplesmente fantastico. Boa entrevista Carlos. Muito bom. 
> O pormenor dos peixes nos saquinhos pendurados para pegar e andar está muito bom. 
> Muita qualidade, muita variedade. 
> Já viste se 5% da população chinesa tivesse aquários realmente era o fim do mundo. Acabava os vivos para o resto da Europa. 
> Excelente reportagem, parabens.


qualidade?
só se for porque estão ali há pouco tempo....e desaparecem logo (são vendidos rapidamente) portanto não têm tempo de morrer...
 :Big Grin: 

Só tinha possibilidades de acabar com o hobby "ocidental" pelo stress ambiental gerado, se ocorresse proibições na colecta...alarmes ambientalistas...ou pela possibilidade de extinguir os animais ou quase...

Atenção os chineses têm aquários...só que ainda não devem ter virado para o reef.

----------


## Bruno JR Silva

> O pormenor dos peixes nos saquinhos pendurados para pegar e andar está muito bom.


Muito Bom? Ter os peixes sem condições nenhumas é muito bom?  :yb668:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Se calhar é por isso que têm Leucosternon a 6  :yb665: 

Eheheh!

Brincadeira à parte... essa dos sacos plásticos também se vê cá em Portugal com os Bettas em copos de plástico.

Os peixes que estão nos sacos parecem todos de água doce. 

Portanto se calhar lá até têm melhores condições, porque segundo o Carlos, é tanta gente a comprar que o peixe passa muito pouco tempo no "saco".

Um abraço,

----------


## João Seguro

Adorei a reportagem, não tinha ideia que era assim para esses lados do mundo... quer dizer, nunca me lembrei que também deviam ter aquários :P :P :P eheheheh

percebi mal ou trouxeste umas coisas contigo? como fizeste?

Abraço

----------


## Miguel Reis

Se trouxe alguma coisa!!! Ai nao!!!
Achas que o pygoplites diacanthus veio de onde? Trouxe-o no bolso de traz das calças... hehe

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Ocellaris a 1 euro  :yb677: 

Quanto será que custa um guppie?  :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## João Soares

Sim, sinceramente acho muito bom a ideia de ter os peixes nos sacos, é sinal que a rotatividade é grande. De certeza que os peixes não ficam ali até morrerem! Eu já falei com o Carlos pessoalmente e ele falou-me que a qualidade era bastante, e que a rotatividade dos animais era muita. Logo se fosse para terem mortalidade de certeza que os lojistas chineses não iriam disponibilizar os peixes daquela forma.

A discrepancia de preços é abismal mas não nos podemos esquecer que o ordenado minimo na china é de 115 e que os peixes estão logo ali ao lado!

----------


## Nuno Ricardo

> Brincadeira à parte... essa dos sacos plásticos também se vê cá em Portugal com os Bettas em copos de plástico.
> 
> 
> Um abraço,


 :Olá: 

Felizmente nem todas as lojas fazem isso  :Prabaixo:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Claro! E muito bem... não defendo que se faça isso.

----------


## ricardotrindade

Simplesmente BRUTAL :Pracima:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Felizmente nem todas as lojas fazem isso


Olá Ricardo.

Bela reportagem. :Olá: 

Já viste um Betta quando chega de uma importação, o saquinho ainda é mais pequeno que um copo de plástico.
Os logistas podem fazer isso porque o Bettas no estado selvagem vivem em poças com o nivel de oxigenio muito baixo.

Os peixes na origem sâo mais baratos que uma sardinha cá o que é caro é a água que tem um custo elevado no transporte por avião. :SbSourire2: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbOk3:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Acanthurus Leucosternon – 6€
> Acropora sp. - from 20€
> Pigloplitus – 6€
> Euphyllias – 2€ to 10€
> Imperator – 16€
> Trachyphyllia – 6€
> Anthias sp. - 3€
> Scolymias – 50€ to 180€
> Naso Lituratus – 4€
> ...



É mesmo isso!! Tambem eu fiquei um pouco parvo com os preços!!





> Simplesmente fantastico. Boa entrevista Carlos. Muito bom. 
> O pormenor dos peixes nos saquinhos pendurados para pegar e andar está muito bom. 
> Muita qualidade, muita variedade. 
> Já viste se 5% da população chinesa tivesse aquários realmente era o fim do mundo. Acabava os vivos para o resto da Europa. 
> Excelente reportagem, parabens.



Sim foi demais ver aquela forma de venda!! Hong Kong apesar de pertencer a Republica Popular da China é um região autonoma como é Macau, caso contrario acho que a ilha já tinha ido ao fundo com a invasão dos chineses vindo da grande China! Quero eu dizer que não foram abertas as fronteiras com a China, só entra quem tiver autorização ou visto.




> qualidade?
> só se for porque estão ali há pouco tempo....e desaparecem logo (são vendidos rapidamente) portanto não têm tempo de morrer...
> 
> 
> Só tinha possibilidades de acabar com o hobby "ocidental" pelo stress ambiental gerado, se ocorresse proibições na colecta...alarmes ambientalistas...ou pela possibilidade de extinguir os animais ou quase...
> 
> Atenção os chineses têm aquários...só que ainda não devem ter virado para o reef.



Tive a oprtunidade de falar com mais de um logista e o metodo é o seguinte. Todos os dias, ainda de madrugada os peixes são ensacados com oxigenio e stress code e no final do dia são libertados. A taxa de mortalidade incrivelmente é baixa por uma simples razão! Hong Kong é o maior criador de peixes ornamentais!! Fazem criação de todos os tipos de peixes de água doce, inclusive peixes como Aruana que chegam aos mercados Europeus a €4000 e €5000. A questão aqui é a rotatividade, nunca vi coisa igual, era só gente a entrar e sair das lojas, pessoal de volta dos caquinhos a escolher os peixes mais bonitos. 
A minha visita foi num Sabado, por isso tambem acredito que durante a semana as coisas sejam mais calmas, mas acreditem que os asiaticos adoram peixes, água é sinonimo de dinheiro e água a correr é fortuna constante!!
Uma coisa te digo, não me lembro de ver um peixe morto, detritos ou algas nos aquários com os peixes de venda ao público, tanto nos salgados como doce!




> Adorei a reportagem, não tinha ideia que era assim para esses lados do mundo... quer dizer, nunca me lembrei que também deviam ter aquários :P :P :P eheheheh
> 
> percebi mal ou trouxeste umas coisas contigo? como fizeste?
> 
> Abraço


Vou explicar uma coisa, em Hong Kong como em Macau é só predios, e cada um maior que o outro ao lado! Em media acredito que devem ter uns 25 andar por edificio, logo vive gente la que nunca mais acaba!
Basicamente só existem 2 tipos de animais possiveis de se manter nessas condições sem causar grande trastorno, umas vez que as casas são minusculas, e as opções são: passaros ou peixes!! Dai existir a Fish Street e a Bird Street tambem muito famosa, e ambas as Ruas já existem a muitos e muitos anos. Logico que hoje as coisas mudaram um pouco, vi cães de porte peqeuno ao colo e com sapatinhos e roupinhas Louis Vuitton,  :SbRireLarme2: , e gatos mais bem tratados que as empregadas la de casa!! Por isso já começam a ter outros animais de estimação!!

Em relação a trazer qualquer coisa!! Só se fosse material!! Vivos é complicado, para alem de haver grande probabilidade de chegar morto é extremamente proibido o transporte de vivos sem autorização,cites e etc, sujeito a grande multa nos aeroportos! Já me disseram de um membro deste Forum que la esteve e que trouxe uns vivos, mas olha teve sorte!!




> Se trouxe alguma coisa!!! Ai nao!!!
> Achas que o pygoplites diacanthus veio de onde? Trouxe-o no bolso de traz das calças... hehe


Miguel isso não era para se dizer!!




> Ocellaris a 1 euro 
> 
> Quanto será que custa um guppie?


Não reparei, mas menos de €0.10!




> Sim, sinceramente acho muito bom a ideia de ter os peixes nos sacos, é sinal que a rotatividade é grande. De certeza que os peixes não ficam ali até morrerem! Eu já falei com o Carlos pessoalmente e ele falou-me que a qualidade era bastante, e que a rotatividade dos animais era muita. Logo se fosse para terem mortalidade de certeza que os lojistas chineses não iriam disponibilizar os peixes daquela forma.
> 
> A discrepancia de preços é abismal mas não nos podemos esquecer que o ordenado minimo na china é de 115€ e que os peixes estão logo ali ao lado!


A discrepancia de preços é abismal porque muita coisa vem de muito perto, alias maior parte delas, logo o custo é outro e como existe grande rotatividade acredito que ainda melhor preço têm face ao volume de encomendas! A propria china tem a zona da ilha Hainan que já têm uma variedade de LPS ( euphyllias, Caulastreas, Sun coral entre outros) e alguma variedade de peixes mas pouco coloridos. Nesses casos o valor de custo é mesmo baixo. Lembro-me de ver grandes colonias de Sun coral a um preço risorio face ao preço que pagamos por ca. Um Logista de salgados, disse-me mesmo que liga para a Indonesia a pedir os corais duros e na hora são apanhados no mar e embalados para seguir viagem para Hong Kong. Isso quer dizer, o coral é capturado e em manos de 24horas esta a venda na loja!! Esse mesmo logista é quem fornece o Andy AKA V1 rotate ou Reef in the Sky no reefcentral ou mesmo o Chinchai que se da ao luxo de mandar a empregada apanhar um avião para ir da Tailandia a Hong Kong levantar corais acabados de chegar da Australia só para ele! Enfim!!

Como disse antes, china e Hong Kong são 2 realidades diferentes! Os ordenados medios por la devem rondar os 800 a 1000€, logo o poder de compra deles tambem é outro comparando com a China. 
Mas fica sabendo que na China tambem ha grande fanaticos!! Depois de uma conversa com um logista em Macau, ele tem varios clientes que o entertendimento deles são tubarões com cerca de 1.5mts! :EEK!: 




> Felizmente nem todas as lojas fazem isso


São realidades diferentes!!



Tenho mais fotos de alguns promenores que não foram publicados no H2O+Soemthing. Logo se tiver tempo coloco aqui para poder partilhar com vocês.

abraço

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Para além a diversidade o que mais me impressionou nesta reportagem foram os preços. Muito parecidos com os que as lojas em Portugal praticam :Prabaixo:  :yb665: 
Sei que são realidades distintas, mas as margens de lucro praticadas pelas lojas nacionais são brutais, por vezes 200 e 300%.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Só tenho curiosidade de saber qual o tempo médio de vida em aquário, por exemplo, de um Hepatus na China . Bem e já agora em Portugal . O que eu tenho a certeza é que quanto mais baratos são mais morrem porque infelizmente e regra geral o valor que as pessoas dão à vida dos peixes é directamente proporcional ao preço que os peixes custam. Se o leucosternum e o Pygopliptes custassem apenas 6 euros em Portugal tenho a certeza que se venderiam 10 vezes mais e morreriam 10x mais . " Se morrer o estrago não é grande ; bora lá experimentar " .Assim sempre poderiam mostrar nos foruns e aos amigos que conseguem manter um Pygopliptes durante 2 anos . Claro que nunca era é sempre o mesmo .

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Só tenho curiosidade de saber qual o tempo médio de vida em aquário, por exemplo, de um Hepatus na China . Bem e já agora em Portugal . O que eu tenho a certeza é que quanto mais baratos são mais morrem porque infelizmente e regra geral o valor que as pessoas dão à vida dos peixes é directamente proporcional ao preço que os peixes custam. Se o leucosternum e o Pygopliptes custassem apenas 6 euros em Portugal tenho a certeza que se venderiam 10 vezes mais e morreriam 10x mais . " Se morrer o estrago não é grande ; bora lá experimentar " .Assim sempre poderiam mostrar nos foruns e aos amigos que conseguem manter um Pygopliptes durante 2 anos . Claro que nunca era é sempre o mesmo .


Rui concordo contigo! Aliás numa loja de salgados em Hong Komg estava em conversa com o logista e uns clientes sobre Acroporas selvagens florescentes! Pois não tive a portunidade de ver isso ao vivo devido a epóca do ano, mas segundo o que eles dizem, essas corasi  perdem a cor e maior parte delas morrem ao fim de algum tempo. O mais engraçado é que eles dizem assim de boca cheia!! .... aquele coral tem uma cor linda! Hoje como ter um jantar em casa vou comprar meia duzia deles para mostrar aos convidados...!!! Isso não parece nada normal, mas a verdade é que acontece!

Em portugal tambem temos uns quantos casos do genero, e sendo o preço 10X superior!

abraço
carlos

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Boas.
> 
> Para além a diversidade o que mais me impressionou nesta reportagem foram os preços. Muito parecidos com os que as lojas em Portugal praticam
> Sei que são realidades distintas, mas as margens de lucro praticadas pelas lojas nacionais são brutais, por vezes 200 e 300%.


Olá Pessoal

Excelente Reportagem, foi pena não se ter visto o amigo Basaloco nesta mesma reportagem, pois acho que ficava ainda mais completa  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: .

Acho que teremos que distinguir as situações, porque todos sabemos que os preços praticados por cá em muitos dos casos inflacionam com o transporte, e com as perdas que esse mesmo transporte provoca.

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Felizmente nem todas as lojas fazem isso


Óla pessoal :Olá: 
É impressionante como um lojista tem uma afirmação destas, todos os betas "machos" tem de estar separados, em copos ; caixas ou sacos qual é o espanto. Cumps.  :Admirado:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> qualidade?
> só se for porque estão ali há pouco tempo....e desaparecem logo (são vendidos rapidamente) portanto não têm tempo de morrer...
> 
> 
> Só tinha possibilidades de acabar com o hobby "ocidental" pelo stress ambiental gerado, se ocorresse proibições na colecta...alarmes ambientalistas...ou pela possibilidade de extinguir os animais ou quase...
> 
> Atenção os chineses têm aquários...só que ainda não devem ter virado para o reef.


 :Olá: Amigo Vítor os Chinas também tem Reef´s sim e bons e bonitos, mas não compram material Made China mas sim Made Germany. Cumps.  :yb624:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Duvido que muitos façam isso. Deve ser só para alguns... poder comprar material Made in Germany

----------


## António Vitor

> Amigo Vítor os Chinas também tem Reef´s sim e bons e bonitos, mas não compram material Made China mas sim Made Germany. Cumps.


Claro que têm, só que não é em massa...
eles são 1 bilião...
quase 20% da população terrestre.

imagina os chineses e os indianos...a ter a mesma pancada por este hobby...
imagina que 5%, basta 5% deles queria ter reef...

seriam...deixa cá ver...imaginar que a média de rocha viva por exemplo é de 50 kilos per hobbysta...
dá
50x 100 000 000 _(chineses e indianos...só chineses dividam este numero ao meio... 5% de 2 biliões pessoas)_ de kilos de rocha viva...
calculando acho que a indonésia ficava sem rocha viva...

mais contas...
se cada um comprar sei lá 1 centropyge...daria a módica quantia de 100 000 000 de centropyes...
era mesmo o fim destes....
 :Big Grin: 

o stress dos americanos já faz moça se adicionarmos os dos chineses...isto acaba...cá guardar os peixes por muitos e bons anos e coraisl...que isto pode acabar...
o primeiro peixe que comprei ainda cá anda...
lol

Outra coisa, os alemães são dos poucos que ainda teimam em fazer made in germany...os italianos já mandam fazer na china...e aliás até os alemães compram material "italiano"...
a minha bomba da tunze, veio da eden que é italiano...até ver não sei se  a fábrica é na china, se calhar...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Claro que têm, só que não é em massa...
> eles são 1 bilião...
> quase 20% da população terrestre.
> 
> imagina os chineses e os indianos...a ter a mesma pancada por este hobby...
> imagina que 5%, basta 5% deles queria ter reef...
> 
> seriam...deixa cá ver...imaginar que a média de rocha viva por exemplo é de 50 kilos per hobbysta...
> dá
> ...


 :Olá: Olá mais uma vez, quando eu falei no material feito na china referia-me daquele feito pelos padrões deles tipo Boyu e não dos outros, também feito lá segundo os padrões de qualidade Europeus tipo Sony ou Adidas e quiçá a tunze, e quanto aos Alemães eles dão muito valor ao que fazem e fazem quase tudo e bem, e são muito consumistas dos seus produtos.
Cumps. :SbBiere5:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Amigos, 

É verdade que os chineses mais vocacionado para os Reefs só quer material Alemão, dos States só querem corais e peixes!! Um dos logistas desabafou a dizer que lhes fica muito caro comprar calhas da ATI ou material da Korallen-Zucht! Pois como devem compreender a viagem é bem longa! 

Mas isso tambem não interessa para agora! 

Vou deixar algumas fotos que não foram publicadas no H2O+Something. Para terem uma ideia de preços é uma questão de dividir por 10, OK! 















Tenho mais algumas fotos, depois público.

abraço

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

E é tudo!!

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

:Olá: Amigo Carlos Basaloco, estas imagens são muito interessantes mas vem trazer muita confusão a alguns membros deste fórum, esta realidade não é a nossa, mas se quiserem mandar vir de lá preparem-se, “palhaços 1€ alfândegas” :yb624:  boa sorte. :Pracima: 
Cumps.
OBS: Fiquei curioso em saber o preço daqueles  Deltec´s.

----------


## Bruno Santos

Boas, agora ando atrás de um Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loriculus), só de o ver nas fotos e pensar no preço cá de 90 e lá poder ser 9 fico doente. lol

Carlos, está um espectáculo as fotos, vai pondo o resto das fotos, assim sintimos como tivessemos lá ido também.  :Wink: 

Cumps.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva,

Os deltecs não devem ser mais baratos que em Portugal, por acaso nem perguntei o preço! Mas sei que uma vortec custa o mesmo que em POrtugal!

Acho qeu ninguem vai cair na asneira de pensar em mandar vir seja o que for de Hong Kong!LOL! Mas acredito que já tenahm pensado nisso!lol

A ideia deta reportagem não era criar confusão nem discução, apenas passar a imformação de como as coisas funcionam em Hong KOng.

abraço
carlos

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Boas, agora ando atrás de um Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loriculus), só de o ver nas fotos e pensar no preço cá de 90 e lá poder ser 9 fico doente. lol
> 
> Carlos, está um espectáculo as fotos, vai pondo o resto das fotos, assim sintimos como tivessemos lá ido também. 
> 
> Cumps.


O loriculos é um peixe mais caro sendo a origem dele do Hawai, custa 200HKD, isso quer dizer 20, LOOOOOOL!!!

abraço

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> Viva,
> 
> Os deltecs não devem ser mais baratos que em Portugal, por acaso nem perguntei o preço! Mas sei que uma vortec custa o mesmo que em POrtugal!
> 
> Acho qeu ninguem vai cair na asneira de pensar em mandar vir seja o que for de Hong Kong!LOL! Mas acredito que já tenahm pensado nisso!lol
> 
> A ideia deta reportagem não era criar confusão nem discução, apenas passar a imformação de como as coisas funcionam em Hong KOng.
> 
> abraço
> carlos



Amigo Carlos Basaloco, percebo as suas intenções mas veja já as preocupações do amigo Bruno Santos até já adoeceu. :yb620:

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> Amigo Carlos Basaloco, percebo as suas intenções mas veja já as preocupações do amigo Bruno Santos até já adoeceu.


Loool!!!

----------


## Jorge Neves

:Embarrassment: la

Eu tambem acabei de chegar de Hong Kong  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624: 

The Amazing Aquarium Store Street of Hong Kong by Howard Norfolk
 :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe:  :HaEbouriffe: 
E até prova em contrário,mais não digo...

Um abraço a todos

Jorge Neves

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> la
> 
> Eu tambem acabei de chegar de Hong Kong 
> 
> The Amazing Aquarium Store Street of Hong Kong by Howard Norfolk
> 
> E até prova em contrário,mais não digo...
> 
> Um abraço a todos
> ...


Olá Jorge

E fez boa viagem? Espero que sim.
É por todos estes momentos tão bons, que adoro este hobbie e acumular a função de moderador neste forum.

Obrigado por partilhar também esta sua experiência e o artigo em questão.

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Viva amigo Jorge,

Gostava que fosse mais claro com as suas palavras! 
Senti que teve algumas dúvidas!
Em vez de indirectas agradeço seja claro como disse para evitar mal entendidos!

Abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Boas, agora ando atrás de um Flame Angelfish (Centropyge loriculus), só de o ver nas fotos e pensar no preço cá de 90€ e lá poder ser 9€ fico doente. lol


Boas Bruno,

Por outro lado, suponhamos que um tipo vivia lá em Hong Kong, todo contente a montar um reef com preços excelentes e depois ia ao facebook colocar fotos do seu sistema "ainda mais lindo que o meu templo budista tibetano" e no dia seguinte estar ele próprio numa espécie de "aquário, sem água, com barras de ferro"... já não era tão fantástico, acho...  :SbSourire2:   :yb624:

----------


## PedroPedroso

Caro Jorge Neves 

podia ter combinado um cafezito com o amigo Carlos em Hong Kong :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## António Vitor

> O loriculos é um peixe mais caro sendo a origem dele do Hawai, custa 200HKD, isso quer dizer 20€, LOOOOOOL!!!
> 
> abraço


De certeza que é do Hawai???

porque deixa cá ver:
honolulu de lisboa são...lol:
12598 kms

honolulu de hong kong são:
8941 kms...
em termos de percentagem são mais uns 40% (sensivelmente)

portanto a ser verdade a proviniência do Hawai, em portugal deveria ser apenas uns 40%
30 euros?

lol...

PORTANTO A SER VERDADE, algumas ou várias destas seguintes afrimações serão verdade:

-andam mais meia dúzia de intermediários no caminho....(têm de comer)
-em hong kong não há IVA portanto mais 40% temos de acrescentar mais 23 %...ainda não dava 40 euros mas ok...
-Pela rotatividade dos peixes...os comerciantes conseguem baixar os preços e mesmo assim ter lucros...(_
Enfim estamos fxxxdos com preços altos porque o pessoal não tem guito...e portanto os peixes não saem rapidamente...

é como aquela do rabo na boca...an eternal loop...
hehe_
- O tuga que anda nisto do reef, tem a mania que é elitista, e tem dinheiro e paga 90 euros por um peixe fácilmente, e portanto muita procura preço alto...
-o comerciante, quer ganhar mais com menos peixes vendidos...
etc....

----------


## António Vitor

> Boas Bruno,
> 
> Por outro lado, suponhamos que um tipo vivia lá em Hong Kong, todo contente a montar um reef com preços excelentes e depois ia ao facebook colocar fotos do seu sistema "ainda mais lindo que o meu templo budista tibetano" e no dia seguinte estar ele próprio numa espécie de "aquário, sem água, com barras de ferro"... já não era tão fantástico, acho...


Iam prender o homem porquê?
Hong kong não é china, quer dizer é e não é como disse o Carlos...
 :Big Grin: 

Quer dizer aqui até podes roubar 30 pessoas sem te prenderem... para te prenderem é preciso...sei lá pedir por favor...

Conheço um caso que o homem tinha 80 crimes 80 roubos...filho de imigrantes mas podia ser portugues....prenderam-no por uns meses...saiu e foi para a holanda, tentou fazer o mesmo e despacharam-no logo para cá...

O pais da oportunidade...
lol
O país da comédia...

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

> De certeza que é do Hawai???
> 
> porque deixa cá ver:
> honolulu de lisboa são...lol:
> 12598 kms
> 
> honolulu de hong kong são:
> 8941 kms...
> em termos de percentagem são mais uns 40% (sensivelmente)
> ...



Olá,

Nem me dei ao trablho de fazer essas contas nem sequer me interessa, já tive na Alemanhã mais que uma vez e os peixes pouco mais baratos são, alias basta pesquisar um pouco pala DIRECT SEA LIFE! Apenas deduzi que fosse do Hawai porque o preço está a vista de todos, 200HKD por um Loriculus, enquanto um Imperador adulto custa 160HKD! 90% dos peixes vêm da Indonesia, Tailandia, Sri-lanka e arredores, diga-mos bem perto de Hong Kong ou Macau, no máximo 2 horas de avião. O mesmo acontece com as Scolymias ou qualquer um outro tipo de coral que venha da Australia ou America, são bem mais caros que os restantes. No caso das scolymias, incrivelmente mas pouco mais baratas que em Portugal, 1800HKD.


abraço

----------


## António Vitor

> Olá,
> 
> Nem me dei ao trablho de fazer essas contas nem sequer me interessa, já tive na Alemanhã mais que uma vez e os peixes pouco mais baratos são, alias basta pesquisar um pouco pala DIRECT SEA LIFE! Apenas deduzi que fosse do Hawai porque o preço está a vista de todos, 200HKD por um Loriculus, enquanto um Imperador adulto custa 160HKD! 90% dos peixes vêm da Indonesia, Tailandia, Sri-lanka e arredores, diga-mos bem perto de Hong Kong ou Macau, no máximo 2 horas de avião. O mesmo acontece com as Scolymias ou qualquer um outro tipo de coral que venha da Australia ou America, são bem mais caros que os restantes. No caso das scolymias, incrivelmente mas pouco mais baratas que em Portugal, 1800HKD.
> 
> 
> abraço


também não tive muito trabalho a achar a distância, mas não é assim tão diferente...concordas?

PAra a distância imaginei que haveria um site para medir distâncias entre cidades na net...
e existe...
lol
bastou um google...

interessa-me para provar que não é a distância a causa da diferença de preços...

possivelmente eu aponto os intermediários como a principal razão...daí os preços semelhantes na alemanhã...podem ser os mesmos intermediários...

No entanto, concordo que os preços estão altos em portugal, mas nem acho que seja nos vivos...(pelo menos nos peixes) comparando com a alemanha é mais no resto...

não vou comparar com hong kong são realidades diferentes, mas com a alemanhã...
como é possivel eu comprar 25 kilos de sal de marca e com portes, ficar mais barato (custa metade), do que numa loja portuguesa...
hum?
 :Big Grin: 

também já entrei na fase do gastar cada vez menos com compras...a longevidade dos corais, pode ser eterna, e a dos peixes é bastante longa acreditem...

tenho aqui uns pajama, que quem me vendeu disse que tinham 4 anos, como já passou 2 já vão com 6...
será que atingem a decada?
vamos ver...
 :Coradoeolhos: 

como dizem que só duram 4 anos em cativeiro...pois...fui enganado...
HEHE

portanto é gastar cada vez menos, se em PT é caro ou não passa a ser irrelevante  :Smile: 

Deixando de uma vez o tema de preços (da minha parte) gostava mesmo de um dia ir à china ver isso, mesmo que viesse com os bolsos vazios de peixes...Obrigado pela reportagem...muito bom!

----------


## Jose Manuel Santos

> também não tive muito trabalho a achar a distância, mas não é assim tão diferente...concordas?
> 
> PAra a distância imaginei que haveria um site para medir distâncias entre cidades na net...
> e existe...
> lol
> bastou um google...
> 
> interessa-me para provar que não é a distância a causa da diferença de preços...
> 
> ...


 :Olá: Amigo Vitor será possível dizer-me de que loja vem esse sal qual o preço e marca, obrigado. :Pracima:

----------


## António Vitor

> Amigo Vitor será possível dizer-me de que loja vem esse sal qual o preço e marca, obrigado.


concerteza:
até 30 kilos pagas os mesmos portes, se comprares mais umas coisas o preço baixa por peça....

o último que comprei e encontrei da mesma marca cá em PT a preços proibitivos (comparativamente) foi este:
Red Sea sea salt | aquaristic.net

Se comprares 3 sacos de 20 kilos pagas 2x os portes (que vão até 30 kilos) na ultima vez paguei acho que 15 euros portes, acho que já aumentou.

Eu da última vez só comprei um saco, e se a minha memoria não me falha os sacos tinham mais kilos...e ao mesmo preço sensivelmente...

mas ao preço de hoje dá 120 euros 60 kilos (3 sacos) mais portes que julgo serem de 18 euros (mais 36 euros...

156 euros para 60 kilos, ainda não está mal...mas acho que já esteve melhor...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Jorge Neves

> Viva amigo Jorge,
> 
> Gostava que fosse mais claro com as suas palavras! 
> Senti que teve algumas dúvidas!
> Em vez de indirectas agradeço seja claro como disse para evitar mal entendidos!
> 
> Abraço


 :Olá:  Carlos

Não há indirecta nenhuma,eu è que sou invejoso  :yb665:  ... e na impossibilidade de uma viagem fisíca...fi-lo de forma virtual  :Coradoeolhos: .
Um abraço.

Jorge Neves

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Oi pessoal,

O amigo Ricardo Pinto hoje passou-me uns links interessantes. Dentro de 2 anos conto voltar a Macau, mas será na Páscoa, espero encontrar a fish Street melhor ainda.

The not so Local Fish Store in Hong Kong SAR

Hong Kong ???, part 2

abraço grande

----------


## Paulo J. Oliveira

> Oi pessoal,
> 
>  Dentro de 2 anos conto voltar a Macau, mas será na Páscoa, espero encontrar a fish Street melhor ainda.
> abraço grande


Olá Carlos

Outra vez para Macau, não sei se desencantaste lá alguma "olhos em bico", ou cá para mim vais lá as compras  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665:  :yb665: 
Eu quero uma efflorences selvagem para mim se faz favor, e vê se desta vez apareces nas fotos, pois a reportagem assim, fica mais com um ar mais charmoso....  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------

